# The Incredible Hulk



## Mvskokee (Jun 15, 2008)

Was awesome not as good as iron man but a must see. way better than the last one


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I'm getting kind of sick of superhero-y movies.

And i can't watch Edward Norton in anything without thinking of Fight Club constantly.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 16, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> Was awesome not as good as iron man but a must see. way better than the last one


Judging by your avatar I'd say you're a little biased. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kazzy (Jun 16, 2008)

I LOVE Fight Club...one of my favorite movies.
Iron Man is easily my favorite of the Marvel movies. I'll have to check out Hulk.


----------



## Nero (Jun 16, 2008)

The new batman movies is gonna blow them all away!!!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 16, 2008)

Hell Boy 2 looks incredible!!!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 16, 2008)

hulk was not as good as iron man but it was still awesom my bud hated the last one and he lovd this one


----------

